

Flowdock Now Free For Teams Of Five, New Pricing Announced - jorde
http://blog.flowdock.com/2013/09/26/flowdock-now-free-for-teams-of-five-new-pricing-announced/

======
nikentic
Very useful, was looking for a tool just like this earlier today. Will be
testing this out with the rest of the Anonine team later next week!

------
steven58
This just seems like blatant advertising. Why is it on the front page?

~~~
techdragon
Because if you've used it, (i'm assuming you haven't) you might appreciate
that it's easier to introduce to new people with such a low "small team" entry
point.

